# Sram xGen Umwerfer passt nicht an ETSX



## Scheibenheizer (18. August 2006)

Ich hab jetzt mein ETSX auf Sram und Avid umgebaut, die Shimano Dualcontrolteile waren mir zu blöd.
Jedenfalls wollte ich natürlich auch den Sram Umwerfer montieren, aber der passt irgendwie nicht an den Rahmen. Ich müßte ihn am Sattelrohr noch höher schieben, aber geht nicht.
Da fängt dann schon die Hinterbaufederung an.
Gibts von Sram auch einen anderen Umwerfer, evtl. mit Upswing?
Ich hab jetzt einen Deore LX dran, der ist Upswing und schön flach.

Könnte evtl tauschen.


----------



## csx (18. August 2006)

das problem hatte ich bei meinem auch. gibt aber imo keinen anderen von sram der passen könnte. mich hatte das damals auch ziemlich angekotzt, nen xt zu montieren, wollte es eigentlich shimanofrei haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

